# Pier pass



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

How much is a daily, weekly, monthly, and yearly fishing pass? Does it matter that I have already bought a non-resident fishing license? 

Do they have the store up and running?

Thanks


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

In Florida If u pay a concession to fish your licence is covered by the business. Not so in other states. I've had a pier pass since I was 15 yrs old. It now covers the whole family up to 4 people with the pass. its like $300.00 per year. Great deal.


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry I forgot to mention I will be fishing Navarre beach pier.

Thanks KingCrab. I bought my annual license on a spring trip to Punta Gorda. I was hoping that would help me somehow with the cost of the pier pass. I will be there a month in September and have a feeling the daily pier pass may end up costing more than a yearly pass.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

It's 7 a day and 150 for the year I think they were in the process of doing a monthly pass but didn't hear anything of it falling threw and if your military or senior citizen it's a 100 a year or 6 a day and as for license any pier you fish they cover you but its convenient have one just in case you walk the beach and site fish


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

So it looks like I will be better off with the yearly. I sure hope they start a monthly.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Next time I go ill see if any thing ever came out of it if they were gonna pass it or not but yes if you plan on going more then 20 or more days out of the year well worth it to get a pass


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

I was given a number today and daily weekly or yearly. I will be there for 1 month so they have me over a barrel. lets just hope its a barrel of fish


----------

